# confidence in globalization



## tulipanowa

Ktoś ma jakiś pomysł w jaki sposób przetłumaczyć to na język polski?
Coś takiego jak "zaufanie do globalizacji" nie wyskakuje w wynikach wyszukiwania w google... "wiara w globalizację" również... 
Tłumaczę tekst o różnych rodzajach zaufania... i jednym z nich jest właśnie to.

Będę wdzięczna za podsunięcie jakichś propozycji


----------



## tulipanowa

póki co moja wersja robocza wygląda następująco: "zaufanie związane z nastawieniem wobec procesu globalizacji".


----------



## Thomas1

Możesz podać źródło i zdanie, w którym występuje zwrot (+jedno albo dwa przed)?

Dlaczego "zaufanie do globalizacji" i "wiara w globalizację" są nieodpowiednie?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Możesz podać źródło i zdanie, w którym występuje zwrot (+jedno albo dwa przed)?
> 
> Dlaczego "zaufanie do globalizacji" i "wiara w globalizację" są nieodpowiednie?



Zaufanie można mieć do osób lub instytucji, ewentualnie do metod opracowanych przez powyższe, jeszcze też do produktów takich, jak samochód, ale nigdy nie użyłbym zwrotu "zaufanie do globalizacji". "Wiara w globalizację" jest OK według mnie.


----------



## Thomas1

Ogólnie rzecz ujmując masz rację, ale ja bym się tak nie ograniczał, sporo zależy jednak od kontekstu.


----------



## Ania R.

Ben Jamin said:


> Zaufanie można mieć do osób lub instytucji, ewentualnie do metod opracowanych przez powyższe, jeszcze też do produktów takich, jak samochód, ale nigdy nie użyłbym zwrotu "zaufanie do globalizacji". "Wiara w globalizację" jest OK według mnie.


Mi się też wydaje, że "Wiara w globalizację" jest OK. Być może nie ma u nas jeszcze jakiegoś bardziej utartego terminu na "confidence in globalization" i dlatego wujek google nie za bardzo chce pomóc.


----------



## Polilotte

"confidence" to prawie pewność, że coś się stanie (zaufanie, przeświadczenie); nie wiem, czy wiara to wystarczająco silne słowo żeby oddać treść.


----------



## jasio

Polilotte said:


> "confidence" to prawie pewność, że coś się  stanie (zaufanie, przeświadczenie); nie wiem, czy wiara to wystarczająco  silne słowo żeby oddać treść.



Ale to jest przeświadczenie w sensie neutralnym czy pozytywnym? Krótko mówiąc, czy można np. 'be confined', że stanie się coś złego?



Ben Jamin said:


> Zaufanie można mieć do osób lub instytucji, ewentualnie do metod opracowanych przez powyższe, jeszcze też do produktów takich, jak samochód, ale nigdy nie użyłbym zwrotu "zaufanie do globalizacji". "Wiara w globalizację" jest OK według mnie.



Można też np. pokładać nadzieję w globalizacji albo zawierzyć globalizacji. Jeżeli np. "wierzę w krasnoludki", to w sumie niewiele to wnosi poza tym, że jestem przekonany o ich istnieniu. Ale jeżeli pokładam w nich nadzieję albo im zawierzam, to znaczy, że np. liczę na to, że krasnoludki będą mi pomagać. Czy tak?

To jaki jest w końcu oryginalny kontekst?


----------



## Polilotte

Rozumiem to tylko w sensie pozytywnym. I'm confident about good outcome; I'm affraid that something bad happens. Po angielsku "confidence in globalization" to też dziwny twór, tak jakby czegoś brakowało. "Confidence in the strength of globalization"?; "confidence in global economy"? - zaufanie do gospodarki globalnej?


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Ale to jest przeświadczenie w sensie neutralnym czy pozytywnym? Krótko mówiąc, czy można np. 'be confined', że stanie się coś złego?


 confident?


----------



## Thomas1

Na ciąg "I'm *not *confident * won't" można znaleźć wiele przykładów. "confident" występuje w nich w kontekście o negatywnym zabarwieniu. 
Out of the box it's kind of a loose fit, and _I'm not confident that won't_ worsen over time.
http://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-3DS-Comfort-Grip-Transparent-Black/product-reviews/B004LQRENK

It wasn't nice and _I'm not confident that won't_ happen with the stun gun.
http://www.realpolice.net/forums/ask-cop-112/85269-stun-master-telescopic-stun-baton-legal-cali.html


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> confident?



Right, sir. My mistake.


----------

